# Bless me for I have Sinned!



## Klocky (Jul 22, 2011)

One very large mug of hot chocolate from Chocolate Utopia complete with whipped cream on the top and a free chocolate on my lunch break 

And I forgot to bring my testing kit out with me so I cant even check my BS to remind me of why I shouldn't do stuff like that


----------



## KateR (Jul 22, 2011)

You'll be back to normal by the time you get home then.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 22, 2011)

Yum!

(that's all I'd wanted to say but had to add this bit to bump the word count up).

Andy


----------



## donnarob (Jul 22, 2011)

3 Hail Mary's for you my girl!!! 

Donna x


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 22, 2011)

Your Naughty he he he and I'm jealous lol


----------



## AnnW (Jul 22, 2011)

Good for you , we have to enjoy life sometimes !!!!


----------



## casey (Jul 22, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm sounds gorgeous, wish i could have joined you.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 22, 2011)

You are blessed. A cup of hot chocolate is a blessing indeed.....

Just not too often, now.


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2011)

Your naughty every day of your life and sin, but this time you decided to share it with us all


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 23, 2011)

I could murder a rhum baba or is that a rum baba anyway I haven't seen one in years, yummy yum yum.


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2011)

since seeing the post about chocolate I cannot stop thinking about a chocolate lime barrel 
I would sin if I could find some of them !


----------



## Klocky (Jul 23, 2011)

Paul said:


> since seeing the post about chocolate I cannot stop thinking about a chocolate lime barrel
> I would sin if I could find some of them !



A whole barrel of choc - wow lead me to it


----------



## Carina1962 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bless me Father, for I have Sinned.................I don't know what possessed me but i've just gone and ordered a pizza online (small one, 6 slices) and I've eaten the lot............i thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 24, 2011)

Klocky said:


> One very large mug of hot chocolate from Chocolate Utopia complete with whipped cream on the top and a free chocolate on my lunch break
> 
> And I forgot to bring my testing kit out with me so I cant even check my BS to remind me of why I shouldn't do stuff like that



Oooooooohhhhhh you are awful Karen  it's not something I would do ( boring I know) but I know a 10 yr old who would be your best friend forever  Sheena ( the Bucket Women)X


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 24, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Bless me Father, for I have Sinned.................I don't know what possessed me but i've just gone and ordered a pizza online (small one, 6 slices) and I've eaten the lot............i thoroughly enjoyed it



I'm glad you enjoyed it Carina. Why not once in a while?  I was tempted the other night with a dominos buy one get one free. In the end I took the neighbours Labrador out for a drag and window shopped at the restaurants on the way....


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 25, 2011)

I could murder a banoffee pie right now


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have just had a milk chocolate areo.......................naughty but nice


----------



## Klocky (Jul 26, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Bless me Father, for I have Sinned.................I don't know what possessed me but i've just gone and ordered a pizza online (small one, 6 slices) and I've eaten the lot............i thoroughly enjoyed it



Sometimes Carina, ya just gotta go for it lol


----------



## Klocky (Jul 26, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Oooooooohhhhhh you are awful Karen  it's not something I would do ( boring I know) but I know a 10 yr old who would be your best friend forever  Sheena ( the Bucket Women)X



Bless you Sheena you are the holiest woman I know


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2011)

I've just slipped my halo too. By celebrating a 3.9 with a tattie and bean pie. That should send my numbers into orbit. It was a very nice pie though. Can't recall the last time I had pizza.


----------



## Klocky (Jul 26, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I've just slipped my halo too. By celebrating a 3.9 with a tattie and bean pie. That should send my numbers into orbit. It was a very nice pie though. Can't recall the last time I had pizza.



I've no idea what that is Alison but as long as you enjoyed it good on yer


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I've no idea what that is Alison but as long as you enjoyed it good on yer



It's a Scottish delicacy, you take the lid off a Scotch pie and top it with mashed potato and a spoonful of beans.


----------



## Klocky (Jul 26, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> It's a Scottish delicacy, you take the lid off a Scotch pie and top it with mashed potato and a spoonful of beans.



Ah, but I'm sure the diet coke made it a thoroughly healthy meal


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh that's not mine, I found the pic on Google. I had diet Irn-Bru.


----------



## Steff (Jul 26, 2011)

Roll up Roll up

get your 500ml of Ben & Jerrys ice cream for the exqusit price of   ?2 at morrisons lol

Im not a bad influence promise...


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 26, 2011)

You've got me drooling now Steff. Cue sad violin music...


----------



## Klocky (Jul 27, 2011)

brightontez said:


> You've got me drooling now Steff. Cue sad violin music...



Steff drools all the time, its very unattractive


----------

